# White Splatter on Engine Cover New Car



## davestan (Feb 11, 2008)

Recently picked up my new car, and today was the first time I've opened the hood. I noticed there are white splatter marks on the plastic engine cover.
The spots will not wipe off and seem to be permanent staining.
They are localised to the plastic engine cover and I couldn't see any evidence of active leaks or the same spots anywhere else.
Is it likely to be some residue from the vehicle delivery preparation? I was wondering if anybody has seen anything similar.
I will contact the dealership,and hoping it's not something more sinister, like a leak.
I didn't think to look under the hood when delivered,not something I would expect in a new car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let the dealership sort it out under warranty, it is a new car after all.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What have you tried to wipe them off with ? 

Could be they dressed the cover etc and then the cars got wet, been driven and some water has splashed on - so just water marks (rather than an actual leak)...


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like water marks,have you tried something like BH Surfex,I use it to clean everything under my bonnet.


----------



## davestan (Feb 11, 2008)

Tyrefitter said:


> Looks like water marks


Yes I'm beginning to think they're water marks. Never thought of it originally as I didn't think water could stain plastic like that.
I've tried Autoglym Rubber & Vinyl Cleaner and magic eraser without success.
The dealer is a distance away so I'd rather try to clean it off myself if possible.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Try Koch Chemi FSE it’s good at removing water spots
PN me your details and I’ll post you out a small sample bottle


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

camerashy said:


> Try Koch Chemi FSE it's good at removing water spots
> PN me your details and I'll post you out a small sample bottle


Great admirer of FSE, blinding QD cleaning mild or fresh water spots. Always bigging it up.
If the marks are built up deposits over time, using a diluted HCL is really the quickest and not unsafe. Something like 5% max. Less than a minute and rinse off with water.
I buy 5ltr of 20% €2.50 and the uses for it are immense.:thumb:


----------

